# PLC LOGO de Siemens



## Edgar (Nov 22, 2007)

Estimados, tengo un encoder Hohner que tiene 5 cables de salida y quiero conectarlo a un logo de siemens, 12/24V , y no se como


----------



## ciri (Nov 23, 2007)

No recuerdo bien, pero creo que los logos deben tener una "entrada de lectura rápida", por los cambios que ocasiona el encoder al girar a altas velocidades..

No estoy seguro, corrijanme..


----------



## Edgar (Nov 24, 2007)

Gracias por la resuesta, como tu dices si evidentemente el logo de 12 /24V entrada de lectura rapida el puesto I5 y I6 de 2Khz, pro lo que dudo es como realizar la conexión del logo indicado y que probando con los cables de respuesta (no los de fuente), independientemente , no pasa nada .


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 6, 2007)

Hola....No tenia idea que los logos tenian entrada de lectura rapida...(Garcias por la información)...AL grano,no tienes 5 cables de salida tienes 3 .........tienes dos de alimentacion vcc, conectalos a positivo y negativo  (ojo con invertirlos porque petaria)  y luego de los otros 3 que realmente son la salida tienes uno que es para dar pulsos incrementales,otro que es pulsos decrementales y el tercero es pulsos cada vez que pasa por cero..........conecta solo el que te interesa a  I5 los otros dos aislalos y listo (esto es para cualquier encoder incremental de los absolutos es otra historia..)

aaaaaaah otra cosa fijate si es logica positiva o negativa porque si te da pulsos con la polaridad equivocada el plc no los vera...........SUERTE


----------



## gpalacios (Jul 6, 2008)

fijate las versiones superiores de  logo que cuentan hasta 2 khz.


----------



## emporda (Sep 6, 2009)

Tengo el PLC LOGO, el software version 6, lo he instalado en el PC, me ha solicitado si queria instalar el driver del USB y cuando edito un programa y quiero transferir del PC al PLC solo veo configurados los puertos serie del PC

No tengo puerto serie y solo USB
Hay algun truco para que pueda establecer comunicación entre el PC y el PLC LOGO a través del cable USB?
Gracias a todos


----------



## snowboard (Sep 6, 2009)

Hola, me parece que en el sgte. foro se comenta un problema parecido al tuyo:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/W...spx?PageIndex=1&PostID=165102&Language=en#top

saludos


----------



## andres.gomez (Sep 7, 2009)

basicamente empezar desde el principio. tienes instalado el driver del convertidor de serie a USB? tienes bien configurados los puertos del USB y el software? tienes bien establecida la velocidad de transferencia?


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 7, 2009)

Compra un cable serial a usb y eso viene con el cd driver para eso y ya


----------



## kristianus (Sep 8, 2009)

eso es verdad, lo del adaptador serie a usb, son bien buenos y valen baratos..
saludos.


----------



## emporda (Sep 10, 2009)

En primer lugar gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.
Lo he solucionado eliminando el BLUETOOTH ya que este me ocupaba todos los puertos serie del ordenador. Una vez eliminado, he vuelto a cargar el software y he conectado el PLC a través del cable USB y rápidamente lo ha detectado, ahora ya puedo comunicar.


----------



## eddy18 (Mar 21, 2010)

hola primero que nada me presento me llamo edgar y necesito alluda para por que para la ultima unidad del semestre me piden un proyecto automatizado por plc tenia la idea de hacer un escenario de musica pero estoy muy bajo en programacion de plc

en la escuela estamos usando el plc LOGO! de siemens
y nos piden minimo tres cosas que esten controladas por el plc
en mi idea queria controlar una maquina de humo unos cunatos leds y unos pistones con puertas corredizas para hacer entradas como en los escenarios de michael jackson si me pueden alludar se los agradeceria mucho 

pd: estoy muy bajo por que no me interesa la electricidad solo lo necesito para sacar la materia


----------



## J. Valenzuela (Mar 24, 2010)

Te recuerdo que esta es una comunidad donde todos los miembros estamos vinculados de una u otra manera con la electronica. Si buscas ayuda aca por salir del paso, dudo que lo consigas.

En cuanto a tu idea no esta mal, pero usar un PLC para control de luces y maquina de humo es como usar un camion para llevar algo que se podria llevar a pie.

Debes controlar variables como temperatura, nivel, presion, etc. Sin embargo seria bueno que te metieras en sistemas de seguridad, alli usarias limit swich, sensores de movimiento, de impacto, de temperatura, de humo y cualquier cantidad de elementos que podrias incorporar para la seguridad en tu hogar por ejemplo.

Tomale interes a tus materias, si las estas viendo es porque tiene su razon de ser.

Saludos.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 24, 2010)

eddy18 dijo:
			
		

> pd: estoy muy bajo por que no me interesa la electricidad solo lo necesito para sacar la materia



casi que me ofende


----------



## El nombre (Mar 24, 2010)

a
Hay materias que nunca gustan dentro de cualquier estudio o trabajo.
Cuando se hace bien hay veces que engancha. El uso del PLC no es llevar un camion. los logos se usan en comunides para el control de luz de la escalera ya que no son caros y bien programado ahorra bastante energia. Es un ejemplo. 
Son los peques de montar programar y listo ya que permiten la programacion directamente sin contar con PC. 
Saludos y suerte


----------



## eddy18 (Mar 24, 2010)

bueno gracias es que en realidad ando bajo por que el profe que mo toco es de esos que odias por lo exigentes pero en si en la practica aprendo rapidoy el proyecto no es que sea necesariamente aplicable a la realidad solo el profe nos pido tres procesos automatizados con plc y por desgracia no hemos podido tener muchas clases para irle subiendo el nivel a mi programacion y pues ensi el proyecto no me apura hacer en maqueta lo que me va a pesar es el programaa por que e manejado los mas basico de el plc
pd: lo que no me interesa es la electricidad pero en las casas y empresas en electronica si por que yo lo que quiero estudiar son sistemas y no nomas quiero aprenderle al software de la computadora tambien al hardware


----------



## principiantetardio (Mar 24, 2010)

eddy 18 , si ya tenes alguna idea con los logo de siemens solo sigue las instrucciones del aparatito , para lo que andas queriendo te va a ser suficiente, en las casas que los venden tienen las intrucciones sino busca en la pagina de siemens directamente, es mas dificil guiarte por el foro que lo que seria leer un poco en internet

Si no consigues la info el tu localidad te puedo mandar un instructivo que me baje hace tiempo

Sds


----------



## tesla (Feb 15, 2011)

Tengo una duda en cuanto a la conexion de mi PLC (logo! SIEMENS) tengo un sensor de presion con salida de 4-20mA que deseo controlar, y mi plc logo tiene una entrada analogica pero que lee de 0-10v, como hago para hacer la conversion, podria poner una resistencia de 500 ohms (haciendo el desarrollo como tengo de 4 a 20mA su analogo seria de 2 a 10v), pero no se como deberia de conectarlo, me ayudaria mucho si algo me ayuda con esto.


----------



## CESAR AUGUSRO PEREZ SILVA (Feb 16, 2011)

Bueno espero que te ayude este diagrama

ahora tu logica esta bien , yo hice eso un vez pero mi seÑal provenia de un sensor ultrasonico, cuando conectas seÑales analogicas tienes que tener en consideracion la impedancia de entrada y/ o salida , repasa el teorema de la maxima potencia transferida 

lee el manual del logo ahi esta todo 


saludos 

cesar perez silva
lima - peru


----------



## serse (Oct 28, 2011)

nesesitas investigar
podrias hacer una maqueta de un semaforo, una puerta de garage, secuencia de luses, entrte otros como dos pistones de doble efecto, entre otros comenta que es lo que quieres hacer ya que con lo siguiente no has pedido informacion concreta......

si no investigas no sabras que preguntar...

como si vas o tienes que realisar tu propia fuente 
como se conecta el plc
tienes los cables para comunicarte con el plc (RS-232)

entre otras cosas
 como te digo investiga.


----------



## BKAR (Oct 28, 2011)

el rs232 se usa aun para PLC??
solo da a 2 Receptor y Transmisor...
y no pasa de 10 Metros...
sin mencionar la Velocidad
para eso sta la RS485!!


----------



## tesla (Mar 17, 2012)

Buen dia, quisiera saber cual es la distancia maxima para conectar las entradas y la salidas digitales y analogicas a mi logo siemens para que la señal llegue correctamente.
Algun link o algun dato me ayudaria en el manual no he logrado encontrar ese detalle, muchas gracias!
Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 17, 2012)

Creo que todos los PLC tienen sus borneras ya diseñadas de manera que no puedes alejar ni acercar nada...

Además los mismos tienen internamente filtros y acoples ópticos para evitar todo tipo de fallas...

Obviamente la calidad de tus señales debe ser siempre la mejor posible.


----------



## tesla (Mar 17, 2012)

Por ejemplo quiero implementar un sistema de iluminacion, y quiero tener el logo en una habitacion y las entradas estaran en mi tablero pero las salidas del LOGO pueden llegar a una habitacion que esta a una distancia x, quisiera saber cuanta es esa distancia maxima para poder ubicar mi logo sin que las señales de salida lleguen sin problemas, el mismo problema podria tener con las entradas si quiero tener un interruptor en otra habitacion. O en si no hay problema con eso?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 17, 2012)

Si el LOGO! tiene entradas a 220Vca es perfecto porque manejas todo en alterna directamente y sin problemas...

Si las entradas son de contínua, digamos  12V o 24V...lo único que tenés que hacer es conseguir reles repetidores con bobina de 220Vca y en los contactos usas una fuente conmutada (la misma que alimenta al LOGO!) para dar las señales digitales a las entradas...y asi nunca vas a tener problemas...

Con las salidas igual: como es 220Vca la distancia puede ser de varios kilómetros sin problemas....obviamente usando reles repetidores a la salida para no quemar el pobre LOGO!


----------



## tesla (Mar 17, 2012)

Gracias por el dato!, tienes algun codigo de rele repetidor, la entrada de logo es de 24Vdc.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 17, 2012)

Códigos códigos no...pero anda a una tienda de electronica y pediles rele repetidor con bobina de 220Vca para las entradas...y con bobina de 24Vdc para las salidas.


----------



## tesla (Mar 17, 2012)

No hay problema, lo que pasa es que ya conosco la tienda y sin codigos no trabajan, pero para eso internet, Saludos de peru muchas gracias!


----------



## Ryu02 (Mar 24, 2012)

lo que tendras que hacer para controlar las bombillas es no solo poner el logo sino poner contactores..... la salidas del logo las metes en el A1 de la bobina del contactor el A2 del contactor al neutro... y luego la meter tension en los contactores... osea realizar el encendido por medio de contactores y el logo usarle solo para que gobierne las luces como desees.....


----------



## tesla (Mar 24, 2012)

Es lo mismo si pongo las lueces en la salida del logo, es decir un extremo de la bombilla en la salida del logo y en la misma salida conmutada entra la Linea?
En tal caso conectarlo de la forma que me dices es para lograr una mayor distancia.


----------



## Ryu02 (Mar 24, 2012)

esk al logo le quemas si le haces que tire de bombillas tu usa contactores no te compliques.... siempre asi no tendras problemas...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 24, 2012)

Lo vengo diciendo desde arriba....

Reles repetidores tanto en las entradas como en las salidas...

Las salidas de un PLC no superan los 500mA y después se queman!!!!


----------



## Ryu02 (Mar 24, 2012)

ok no le lei pues eso logo solo para el mando


----------



## danny90 (Abr 24, 2016)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Códigos códigos no...pero anda a una tienda de electronica y pediles rele repetidor con bobina de 220Vca para las entradas...y con bobina de 24Vdc para las salidas.



 maximo soporta 24 voltios en sus entradas dijitales  ?


----------



## Nepper (Abr 27, 2016)

No, el tema es que dependen el Logo! que uses.

Vos tenes que ver tu necesidad, y en base a eso dimensionar el equipamiento.
Con las entradas es lo mismo. Yo ahora no recuerdo, hace tiempo que no trabajo con ellos, pero no solo usen LOGO!, tambien tenes el EaSY de Moeller y EATON. Hay otras marcas parecidas.
Repito, la entrada y salida, se puede pedir. Tambien se le pueden colocar expansiones.

A continuación un LOGO con entradas 220VAC y un EATON con entradas de 24VDC











Fijate que las salidas son a relé, o sea, son una llave física así que le podes meter tanto 220v como 24v. No los mesclen!!
Todo depende del código de catalogo.. revisen las páginas de los vendedores...


----------

